# Solved: Adding MSChart to VB6 Program



## Niessen (Jul 31, 2005)

I am moving an old VB3 program to VB6 (Service Pack 6). The VB3 program used the Graph.VBX control to show the results. VB6 appears to use MSChart instead but I have had difficulty in getting the MSChart.ocx file to "add" to the Project file listing. I ran the regedit routines to register the MSChart.ocx and the license.

Am I correct that I should use MSChart or is Graph32.ocx correct? If it should be MSChart, how do I get the development program to "let it in?"


----------



## Niessen (Jul 31, 2005)

JUST FYI . . . MSChart can be added but must be registered with the VB executive using the Projects -- Components menu, selecting MSChart and telling VB where to find the .ocx file. (Windows System)


----------

